# HS1132 Carburetor



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

My 1132 is hunting and apparently running very lean. They sell carbs for Honda Rancher ATV cheap, but Honda gets a fortune for them. (Just had my 2000 Rancher serviced and they rebuilt the carb for beaucoup bucks) If I wanted to replace the carb on my 1132 is there any place to get a good one without giving up my first born son?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Just clean it. Never met an OEM Honda carb that couldn't be cleaned back to full function. They're pricey for a reason.


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

tabora said:


> Just clean it. Never met an OEM Honda carb that couldn't be cleaned back to full function. They're pricey for a reason.


Should I buy any parts before pulling off the carb?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Iron Duke said:


> Should I buy any parts before pulling off the carb?


You may not need to even remove the carb. Drain the bowl with the fuel valve closed, put a plastic bag between the fuel cap and tank to seal it, and then tip it forward into the "service position" on its auger housing. Take off the bowl, remove the main jet and emulsion tube, and give everything a good cleaning with carb cleaner, especially the float valve area and up where the emulsion tube came out of. Reassemble and give it a try; if there's any surging at idle still, remove the pilot jet and clean it.

Here's your worksheet: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/attachments/be-type-carb-cleaning-png.172622/


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

At best all you need is a carb rebuild kit. The kit is mostly comprised of all the O-rings and a gasket that you need to refurb the carb, everything else can be cleaned and made to work as good as new. 

As Tabora stated, I personally have never bought a new carb.


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

agree with everyone here. I always do an IN FRAME cleaning like Tabora suggested. most times that works. be very careful removing that brass jet. a regular screwdriver ( proper size slot ) will NOT fit up the pick up tube. You can grind both sides flat so it will.It's very important to fill that slot in the brass jet and unscrew without damaging it. I have done that. damaged the slot and could not get jet out.

spray some penetrating oil up there and maybe let it sit if stubborn. the emulsion tube may have to be pushed down from throat of carb. usually some of the 12 ( i think ) holes are clogged. be careful not to enlarge those holes.

Also remove pilot jet on top. Taboras diagram shows that. There is a tiny 1X4mm O ring at the end. If flattened out or damaged , replace.

If my IN FRAME cleaning does not work , I remove the carb , take everything off I can and then soak in an ultrasonic cleaner. 

A guy I knew damaged the heck of his 1332 carb tring to do it himself. He wanted to put a cheap Chinese clone on it and I wouldnt do it. Told him to replace with OEM Honda carb or take it home. Those aftermarket carbs are hit or miss. Anyway a carb is a critical part in my book. Ya , pricey but worth it.


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

I appreciate all the advice. After a bit of research the cost of an OEM carb wasn't too bad. Ordered one through Amazon from a Honda dealer. My son, who was an executive for Mercedes, worked for Ferrari as a kid, rebuilt zillion MPH Ferrari & Ducati engines and works on equipment like he was working in a clean room on the space shuttle will put it on. Had another 8" of snow two days ago. The HS724 I have is working superbly after advice from you guys. The HS1132 is running strong under load and actually idling a "little" bit better; possibly from tank of gas with carb cleaner I ran through it. Still not right though; hunting at idle with the choke all the way in. New carb is supposed to be here by Feb 16th. 

Again, thanks for taking the time to advise and share your knowledge. I can see how you guys can get into this stuff.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Iron Duke said:


> I appreciate all the advice. After a bit of research the cost of an OEM carb wasn't too bad. Ordered one through Amazon from a Honda dealer. My son, who was an executive for Mercedes, worked for Ferrari as a kid, rebuilt zillion MPH Ferrari & Ducati engines and works on equipment like he was working in a clean room on the space shuttle will put it on. Had another 8" of snow two days ago. The HS724 I have is working superbly after advice from you guys. The HS1132 is running strong under load and actually idling a "little" bit better; possibly from tank of gas with carb cleaner I ran through it. Still not right though; hunting at idle with the choke all the way in. New carb is supposed to be here by Feb 16th.
> 
> Again, thanks for taking the time to advise and share your knowledge. I can see how you guys can get into this stuff.


I just put a new OEM carb on my 1132. think it was 67 bucks from boats.net. started on first pull and purred like a kitten. Had a very stubborn carb that just wouldnt run right after several cleanings even in ultrasonic cleaner so I think you made the right call!

the carb switch on an 1132 is a fairly easy switch. a little longer than other Hondas due to the choke cable but maybe 20-30 minutes at most.

I would take the old carb and run it thru an ultrasonic cleaner for a couple sessions and then she may be an excellent working back up or at the very least be great for parts in the future. Honda carb parts bought separately cost 2-3 times the cost of the total carb.


----------



## RedShift42 (Nov 21, 2013)

Since we’re sort of on the subject (and the original question has been answered, so I’m not risking a thread hijack)...
I know it’s popular to rejet the HS1332 carbs, how about the 1132’s, are they similarly lean? If so, that could make the in-frame carb cleaning job a tad easier— just swap in a fresh main jet. (How much bigger, incidentally?)


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

*Kid installed ...* the OEM carb and she's running like a Swiss watch.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Iron Duke said:


> *Kid installed ...* the OEM carb and she's running like a Swiss watch.


Thanks for the update......appreciate it.


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

*I was ... *checking out today's price for the 1132 just for kicks and the new ones with steering tracks, power auger housing height adjustment and joystick chute adjustment sure would eliminate about 75% of the muscle work I have to do with mine. I like the joystick chute system but looks like a system looking to cause problems. $4,000.00 snowblower by the time you get done with taxes etc., though...lol Bought mine 18 years ago in 2003 for $2,495.00 Never had to use the electric start in all that time; couple pulls and she fires up. Point being, not sure if there's a need for the new 12vt battery system to start the new ones. In 18 years only saw the Honda dealer once a coupe of years ago for it's "Decade & a Half" service.   Funny thing is, in 15 years never had an issue. After service a year without snow, then the following year I have a carburation issue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Iron Duke said:


> *I was ... *checking out today's price for the 1132 just for kicks and the new ones with steering tracks, power auger housing height adjustment and joystick chute adjustment sure would eliminate about 75% of the muscle work I have to do with mine. I like the joystick chute system but looks like a system looking to cause problems. $4,000.00 snowblower by the time you get done with taxes etc., though...lol Bought mine 18 years ago in 2003 for $2,495.00 Never had to use the electric start in all that time; couple pulls and she fires up. Point being, not sure if there's a need for the new 12vt battery system to start the new ones. In 18 years only saw the Honda dealer once a coupe of years ago for it's "Decade & a Half" service.   Funny thing is, in 15 years never had an issue. After service a year without snow, then the following year I have a carburation issue.


around here you could sell that old 1132 for around 2200-2800 so Hondas hold their value for the most part excluding inflation.

From what I understand the new 1332 is the best of the hss series . If you do your homework some more you will learn about some problems but Honda has addressed most of them.

The biggest improvement I like is the finger activated ram for the bucket height adjustment. huge improvement over that pedal.

The Fixer ( a member here ) has been retrofitting old HS models with the new HSS height adjustment set up.


----------

